# Social Cigar bomb?



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

*Camacho Contest Winnings*

The UPS man just handed me a box - and ran. The sealing tape had the Camacho logo all over it, so it wasn't like he didn't know what it was. I noticed it wasn't ticking, so I opened it.

:huh:

Inside the box was a Social Cigar tee shirt (size XL), 4 cutters with their logo, a paper copy of the logo, and a nice 5er of Camacho 10 Year Anniversary Limited Edition Corojo in a Camacho bag. Let me tell you, these sticks smell soooo good I can hardly wait to smoke one.

:whoohoo:

Thank you Stogie for the Camacho contest! Everyone else who won a runner-up five pack is in for a treat!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

For an "anti-propoganda machine", Social Cigar sent a lot of propoganda!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Some very nice swag bro--very nice indeed--now if you can let em rest for 6-12 months---Or More!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

How does one receive this 'swag'?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Sweet- enjoy the swag and cigars. I would sign up at Social Cigars, but I think Stogie would ban me!


:lol:

I don't think so. Stogie knows there are other cigar sites out there - that's why he is constantly working to make CL the _best_ cigar site out there!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The ever-elusive SWAG bomb - very nice!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, that's some sweet stuff right there!!! You can never have too many cutters. How cool is that?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.cool


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty cool hit.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Cool you got your contest winnings!
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t15169-camacho-contest-where-is-your-camacho.html
> 
> Remember you won the 5 pack in the contest. I asked Dylan to throw in some cutters but it looks like he added some extras. Thanks for entering the contest.


Very, very cool. Thanks a bunch for the contest Stogie and much thanks for the extras.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats too cool for school. Love the logo


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice winnings!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance - is SocialCigar.com related to Comacho ?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a Camacho sponsered web site--Actually affiliated with Camacho


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome prize!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool Tshirt. I like it.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool winnings!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

that is some nice smokes and merch


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice winnings. Congrats.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes cybervee! Make sure you let us know what you thought of them once you have a chance!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Daustin333 said:


> Enjoy the smokes cybervee! Make sure you let us know what you thought of them once you have a chance!


Will do! Thanks again for the contest and the winnings.

These sticks smell so good it makes my mouth water.

:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool winnings!! I realy, realy have to try that Camacho Black!

It seem to me every time I see pics of them, they call my name! :lol:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I smoked one of those 3 days ago, and the next morning, I had a sinus infection!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool stuff - congrats!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!

I got the same thing today when I got home from the acadamy. I was scratching my head wondering how and why I got this. Then I remembered the contest and saw I was a runner up. Thanks for the contest and the winnings.


----------

